# Condit Sig request



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello guys and gals,

I'm a little tired of Faber, and Team Alpha Male in general.
So I'm going with Condit as the next stud to take over my sig.

Any takers?

Here are the images I'd like:

Image: http://fiveouncesofpain.com/wp-conte...08/5963334.jpg

Background: http://images.fineartamerica.com/ima...vid-g-paul.jpg

Text: Natural Born Killer


Thanks!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Sooo the image link doesn't have a picture of Conduit and the background link doesn't contain a background image


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

That's exactly what she asked for! love it!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

ROFL! 
Would rep if I could Clyde.


I pm'd Spite and he did a wonderful job!


----------

